# New Guy with Bearing Bit question FREUD



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I've got a few questions about bearing bits/
1. I use mostly Straight Pattern (bearing between cutter and shank) bits 1/2" diameter 1" cut depth. What is the best bit I can buy? I'm using Freud right now and it seems to work pretty well.

2. Where is the best/cheapest place to buy these 1" length straight pattern bits? 

3. How do I keep these sharp?

4. Are Price-cutter's bits any good? 


Lastly, I'm using this to cut 1/2" ply following a template. It is zipping right through the plywood right now. But I want to have bits that I can use for several of these without replacing. Do I need to jigsaw cut close to the template before cutting flush trim with the router? I've found it faster to skip the jigsawing and just use the router.

thanks!!
Nick


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, as I answered in your other thread, cut first with a saw for speed and to save wear on your bits. Freud makes quality bits, and they are ranked with Amana and CMT at the top of the list. Whiteside is #1 in all testing to date, by every source. Finding the best price is up to you. Professional sharpening of quality bits is the way to go. Many companies offer this service.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

" Where is the best/cheapest place to buy these" 

What are you paying now ?, it's hard to find the best price without knowing what to beat.

==============


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike,
How do CNC Machines cut through solid wood all day long? Where can I get a bit that'll put up with that kind of abuse!  

Not that I'm lazy and want to avoid the extra step of a jigsaw (I'm cutting a circle out for a speaker). But I'm repeatedly making these speaker faces and want to get a bunch done in a hurry by just following the template if it's possible?

Curious if there's a router bit safe way to do it without bandsawing/jigsawing?


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Nick
> 
> " Where is the best/cheapest place to buy these"
> 
> ...


What about this for Freud?
Bellew Saw and tool $24 
and this for Price Cutter?


There are some for $8 at PriceCutter that will work. Of course the bearings on the wrong side but I'll adjust by switching the template and workpiece and using the table.

edit: Sorry I had links but I couldn't get them to work here. Not sure why.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

"Freud 1/2" pattern bit" 

CMT for 21.oo

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-811-127-11B-Pattern-Cutting-Diameter/dp/B000P4O4K8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1212446116&sr=1-1

CMT for 19.oo 
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/prodinfo.asp?number=151271B

Both CMT bits with free shiping
=============
Freud for 20.oo

http://freud-tools.com/freudtopbear.html
---------------
WhiteSide 20.oo
http://woodworkersworld.net/template_bits.shtml

===============
Eagle America Router Bits at Pricecutter

18.OO

http://pricecutter.com/pattern-cutter/p/P11-1237B/

================

Ebay 18.oo

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-2-B...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

===========


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

nicksorenson said:


> Thanks Mike,
> How do CNC Machines cut through solid wood all day long? Where can I get a bit that'll put up with that kind of abuse!


CNC machines have carefully controlled feed and rotational speeds which ensure that the bit stays as cools as possible for longest life. The key to long life is keeping the carbide cool and the chip size produced when cutting is the greatest factor. A properly sized chip will dissipate heat most efficiently. For hand fed operations you should adjust the router speed so that a safe and comfortable feed rate gives you the cut quality you want without burning. Also, in plywood the glue lines will dull the bit more quickly so you should be able to extend the life of the bits considerably by changing the height a few times throughout its life.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Bits from Pricecutter are good quality bits. The few I have from them, I haven't had any problems with. I prefer using Freud, CMT, Whiteside, OP bits over others but, all comes down to what I intend on using it for and how much I want to spend at the time.

For your link posting problem, you need atleast 10 posts before you can post links.


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Fellas, 
I bought a pile of bits on sale at price cutter (porter cable, pricecutter house brand, and some other off brand. I've got a few of there bits from a while ago and they seem just fine. I like them. 
Good to hear from some folks who have more experience than myself.
Nick


----------



## caliban (Apr 30, 2008)

That extra step of cutting with a jigsaw before routing reduces my MDF dust by 80 % or so, and using a circle jig on the jigsaw takes only a minute or two.

I have a dust collector system, but MDF dust still gets everywhere.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

If you're already using a template as your guide, then why not use a bushing & not worry about a bit with a bearing? If you're only routing ply, then a good spiral or straight bit should be just fine.


----------



## nicksorenson (Jun 2, 2008)

Hamlin said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you're already using a template as your guide, then why not use a bushing & not worry about a bit with a bearing? If you're only routing ply, then a good spiral or straight bit should be just fine.


That's something I'd like to do. I have a craftsman router and I'm not 100% sure I can do that with this particular router. The base has a huge opening (not the 1 3/16" opening most popular routers have that work with bushings. Is there something I can do or should I just order another router that will work?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

nicksorenson said:


> That's something I'd like to do. I have a craftsman router and I'm not 100% sure I can do that with this particular router. The base has a huge opening (not the 1 3/16" opening most popular routers have that work with bushings. Is there something I can do or should I just order another router that will work?


You can make a new base plate for your Craftsman router that will accept the standard guide bushings. Check here for a how-to tip: Router Base

and here for one Mike and I did: Base Plate 

Brian


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

As Brian has stated, make your own base plate. This is simple to do. Use your original plate as a template for the new one. Only difference would be, is changing the size of the opening for guides.


----------

